# Smoked peppers



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2017)

Well the harvest has begun from my pepper plants! 













IMG_1536.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





Hab's, ghost, jalap's, inferno, salsa, and some others i cannot remember.













IMG_1537.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





Ghost peppers came in strong this year!













IMG_1539.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





Loading some of them up on racks to try my hand at smoking them. 













IMG_1542.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





Loaded in the smoker with some hickory pellets.


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice! I harvested a large bowl today too.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't know what changed but last year the ghost plants were not Producers & this year they are killing it


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 4, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I don't know what changed but last year the ghost plants were not Producers & this year they are killing it



I had good Ghost pepper production last year so I pretty much have enough dried to last me the rest of my life!

I just put up six pints of jalapeño escabeche. Next up is roasting chilis for the freezer and drying Chimayo chilis for powder. It's been a good year so far and another six weeks left to go.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2017)

IMG_1546.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





Off the smoker after about 3 hours at 185-200 and onto the dehydrator.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2017)

IMG_1549.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





Here's one of the two plants after I pulled 8-10 peppers off it today.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2017)

IMG_1454.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





I pickled some peppers a few times this year as they've come outta the garden. 3-4 jars at a time. 

If you don't mind me asking what's your jalapeño escabeche recipe.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice lookin bunch of peppers!  Thumbs Up


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 4, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> IMG_1454.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one from Simplyrecipes.com. I omit the cauliflower and add more chilis.

http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pickled_jalapenos_escabeche/


----------



## griz400 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice job with them peppers man ,,,


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Gardens been producing like crazy this year. 

Thanks for the recipe Idaho.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 4, 2017)

IMG_1553.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 4, 2017





Just did a few jars of salsa


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 5, 2017)

Love me some peppers...I had a bumper crop a couple years back and did most of the same stuff.
Getting a little low and seeing yours reminds me to get to our community garden and see what's available this year...


----------



## smokeinalma (Sep 8, 2017)

Related to smoking peppers, has anyone had success (or have some tips for) smoking already dried peppers?  Got a ton of various ones from a trip to AZ and thought about steeping them a while to rehydrate a bit and then smoking to shoot for smoked chile powder.  I realize that won't be as good as smoking fresh then drying but I figured I'd give it a try and check here for any tips or thoughts people might have.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 8, 2017)

No clue alma. My mother in law lives in Arizona in the winter and brings me back bags of dried peppers she buys on the roadside on the way home every year. Real good peppers!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 8, 2017)

IMG_1705.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Sep 8, 2017





Here's my collection to date. 

The ghost & habo plants still have dozens of unripe peppers on them. I'm hoping they make it and ripen but it's been getting down into the low 40s here at night and only the 60s during the day. Not idea weather for hot peppers. 

I heard you can use them when they are green they're just not as hot.


----------

